# Iphone 6 lock problems



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all my friends gave me their new Iphone 6 and they said they restored it. However it is asking me for a code. I contacted my friends and they said," It should not ask me for a code because it is restored. I tried a couple numbers they gave me it did not work. So I looked up how to bypass code tried doing a restore update but it gives me an error code OxE8000015. I tried updating my PC laptop andy everything several times it did not work. This is cray the phone is restore but yet it wont bypass the code. 

Any help would be soooooo appreciated...


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds like it's in activation lock. You will need to contact Apple and see if they are able to unlock it.

It sounds like it's still connected to your "friends" Apple ID.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes I called her tonight and I am hoping we can get to the bottom of this because I need to use it. Thanks


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I will tell you from first hand experience, that Apple is VERY VERY particular and specific when it comes to removing devices from Activation lock.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Why do they have to remove it why can't they just give me the code? It is crazy! My friend is going to call them today and find out how to fix te issue.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

It's for security reasons. Apple (as well as us here at Tech Guy) have no way of verifying what you said is true. It very easily could be true, and it could very easily be a stolen phone that was resold. 

Again, as metallica5456 stated, the only recourse currently available to you is to contact Apple support and explain the case, and cross your fingers. 

Per the rules of the site, we do not assist with bypassing access passwords. That said, I'm going to leave this open for both discussion, and I am also curious as to what Apple responds with. 

Thanks for your patience, 

v


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

My friends are the original owners so it should not be a problem. Because of security the Iphone is becoming more of a pain then it should be. You should be able use a phone and restore it and then pass it on to a friend or family member without the nightmare Iphone has caused it to be. I understand security is important however it should not have to be a nightmare. Here my friends were wanting to help me out and yet it has become a nightmare for both of us. Crazy!!


----------

